# Could anyone identifiy this bach chorale?



## joepjune (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Some time ago I put this bach chorale in Logic, but I forgot the name and number. Could anyone please tell me this chorale's name?


__
https://soundcloud.com/joeponguitar%2Fbach-chorale

Thanks in advance!

Joep


----------

